# [USB] No monta bien USB (abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

Me imagino que con alguno de los últimos emerges algo ha cambiado con respecto al USB, creo recordar que en uno de estos emerges se instalo el libusb o algo así.

El caso es que ahora tengo dos problemas:

1.- Cuando enchufo un usb con un usuario normal en xfce me sale este mensaje:

"FALLO AL MONTAR PENDRIVE"

"IsCalledPrivileged () Failed"

si lo hago desde consola me sale:

alex@localhost /media $ mount /dev/sdd1 floppy/

mount: sólo el usuario root puede efectuar esta acción

desde root si que puedo montarlo.

os pongo a los grupos a los que pertenece el usuario alex:

root@localhost:/media# cat /etc/group |grep alex

lp::7:lp,alex,willroot

wheel::10:root,gentoo,will198,alex,willroot

audio::18:gentoo,will198,alex,willroot

cdrom::19:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex,willroot

video::27:root,alex

cdrw::80:haldaemon,will198,alex,willroot

usb::85:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex,willroot

users::100:games,gentoo,alex,will198,willroot

plugdev:x:445:haldaemon,gentoo,will198,alex,willroot

games:x:35:gentoo,will198,alex,willroot

scanner:x:1001:alex,willroot

2.- root monta usb pero no se gestiona bien: Este problema si que me preocupa

El caso es que al montar el usb desde consola con root, el usb se monta pero si intento aceder a el desde thunar me sale el siguiente error:

"Thunar: Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Error del bus"

Si lo accedo al pendrive con un usuario normal me sale lo siguiente:

alex@localhost ~ $ thunar

Error del bus

Si copio como root el contenido del pendrive desde consola al disco duro me dice lo siguiente:

cp: leyendo «imgp0004.jpg»: Error de entrada/salida

aunque un trozo de foto si que se copia...

¿que puedo hacer?

Un saludo y muchas gracias por contestar

----------

## Coghan

Normalmente los errores de Entrada/Salida son fallos de hardware. ¿Has probado con otro pen drive?

----------

## will198

No creo que sea problema de hardware, ya que en ubuntu funciona.

¿alguna idea?

¿Alguna instrución/log que pueda dar alguna pista?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Alguna instrución/log que pueda dar alguna pista?

 

ejecutar demesg a secas suele informar de los errores que se han cometido imediatamente antes.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Se me ha solucionado y no se como...

Lo de los permisos lo solucione añadiendo este fichero en el directorio que indico:

alex@localhost ~ $ cat /etc/dbus-1/system.d/myuser.conf 

<!DOCTYPE busconfig PUBLIC

 "-//freedesktop//DTD D-BUS Bus Configuration 1.0//EN" 

 "http://www.freedesktop.org/standards/dbus/1.0/busconfig.dtd"> 

<busconfig> 

         <policy user="alex"> 

                  <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" 

	                 send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Device"/> 

	          <allow send_destination="org.freedesktop.Hal" 

	                 send_interface="org.freedesktop.Hal.Manager"/> 

	  </policy> 

</busconfig> 

alex@localhost ~ $ 

Lo saqué de un post de un foro de gentoo en inglis pitinglis... la verdad es que así se solucionó.

Lo de mi segundo problema ahora parece que funciona, he reemergido thunar y dbus sin cambiar nada y parece que ahora funciona... no se estos errores fantasmas no me molan mucho pero será que hoy es viernes trece y el famoso virus de antaño está haciendo de las suyas... quizá haya mutado de la versión de msdos o de windows 3.11 a linux  :Sad: 

Un saludo a todos y gracias por su ayuda

----------

